# Excise tax



## lars (Aug 10, 2001)

Can someone explain how the federal excise tax works? All I know is that it applies to vehicles over #33,000 gvw. Also, is this tax a limiting factor when considering the purchase of a truck? For example, should I buy a truck that is #33,000 instead of #35,000 to avoid the tax? Thanks in advance, I'm really more curious than anything else.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

The federal tax is an additional 12% of the total truck cost, almost like an additional sales tax. So for the difference from 33 to 35,000 Lbs, no i would not buy the 35,000. Also remember if paying a highway use tax, mileage tax the rates are based on truck weight, so a heavier weight costs more per mile in highway tax.


----------

